# Good First Locomotive?



## moloch16 (Jan 3, 2019)

Looking to buy my first decent HO scale locomotive. I have some older engines that are pre-DCC era. The requirements I'm looking for:

Hard Requirements:

CSX
Smaller road switcher type
DCC w/ Sound
Soft Requirements:

CSX-yn3 paint scheme
2 axles
I'm modeling my local railroad which is CSX and it uses a lot of old motive power on the local lines. 

It was surprising difficult to wade through all the websites to find something I liked AND was in stock. But after looking around I settled on:

Atlas #10002618 GP39-2 Phase 1 w/DCC & Sound - CSX #4314

Does this seem like a good choice or are there better options? I'm not familiar with all the brands, what's quality what's junk, and what decoder is the best (I think this has LokSound)

Would I be missing anything important with this choice, like the decoder is old or missing a lot of options?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*They're all good*



moloch16 said:


> Looking to buy my first decent HO scale locomotive. I have some older engines that are pre-DCC era. The requirements I'm looking for:
> 
> Hard Requirements:
> 
> ...


moloch16;

Most new model locomotive are quite good runners these days. Atlas has some of the mechanisms inside their locomotives made by the Japanese company Kato, which produces excellent running locos. I model in N-scale and have many Kato locomotives and some passenger trains as well. They are all excellent models, and I'm quite happy with them. Atlas has some of their other mechanisms made in China, but usually they are also good runners. Atlas is a major US manufacturer and seller, of model train products and would likely provide a decent warranty and after purchase support, if needed.
Loc sound is a very high quality DCC decoder. So you should be OK on that score.

So, if this loco is based on a prototype you like, I say go for it.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

moloch16 said:


> Looking to buy my first decent HO scale locomotive. I have some older engines that are pre-DCC era. The requirements I'm looking for:
> 
> Hard Requirements:
> 
> ...


If Traction Fan recommends it, take it to the bank. 

I agree. You will be happy with that locomotive. ESU LoKSound decoders are very nice and stable down to slow speed. Good luck.


----------



## mholiver (Feb 12, 2019)

*also looking to buy first loco*

let me piggy back my wishes for a first HO loco...
and see what advice ya'll have
looking, obviously, for a big bang for a buck
I'm also open for used equipment
Diesel, DCC, Sound

very flexible

I'm a fan of Santa Fe, especially the Red/Silver warbonnet, but will also go for blue

love E or F series
DCC and most realistic sound I can find

I'm also going to get some EMD equipment, prefer 4 wheel trucks
sound and having the most lights (realistic)

Athearns seems like great stuff and I guess one gets what they pay for in this hobby.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

And let me ask something that may help the OP and me. Most of my stable of locomotives are older Athearn Blue Box. Can DCC be installed in these?


----------



## mholiver (Feb 12, 2019)

Stan D said:


> And let me ask something that may help the OP and me. Most of my stable of locomotives are older Athearn Blue Box. Can DCC be installed in these?


sounds good


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Stan D said:


> And let me ask something that may help the OP and me. Most of my stable of locomotives are older Athearn Blue Box. Can DCC be installed in these?


Yes you can add DCC to old Athearn BB locos.
There are tons of Youtube videos out there.

Magic


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

When I got back into model trains (after a career on "the big trains"), I thought I would want sound along with dcc.

But I found after trying it (very nice Walthers SD9 w/dcc and sound) that although I like the dcc method of operation (big advantages over dc), the notion of "sound" didn't prove to be all that I thought it would be.

Yes, it's nice (for a while), but grows old before long (at least it did for me).
So all the engines I've picked up since have been "sound-less".
I found decent deals by buying "dcc-ready" and then adding a basic decoder myself.

Having said that, you should start looking around, all over. Online web stores, ebay, etc.
I would think there is a decent selection of 4-axle engines painted for CSX with dcc/sound.

Brands to definitely consider:
- Atlas (Master and "Trainman" lines)
- Athearn (don't discount the RTR line)
- Walthers Proto (also "Mainline")

When I ran 'em, the best types of road switchers were GP-38's and GP-40's.
Great engines!


----------

